# Thought i...



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Well here is a thing i think many dont know









Fishes can get seasick.
If the narueal flow of water is interfered with - such as being shaken up in a hard sided container, fish can start to feel 'green about the gills'

this is no wierd sense of humor, its true


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

That sucks...but it's kinda funny. We don't get land sick do we, well I guess we could if there was a wicked earthquake. It probably screws with their air bladders. Thanks for the bit of info.

Joe


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> Well here is a thing i think many dont know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 more useless info







but educational


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

90% useless info, but funny.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

> Genin Posted on Jul 18 2003, 05:52 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> That sucks...but it's kinda funny. We don't get land sick do we, well I guess we could if there was a wicked earthquake. It probably screws with their air bladders. Thanks for the bit of info.


Ever spin around in a circle really fast? That'll get you pretty sick too.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

But what are the chances of fish getting seasick??







An how??


----------

